# Difference in deer meat



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I know to most of you this won't be anything you don't already know but I just want to put it out there. We lived in Oklahoma most of our lives and DH and son always hunted deer which we processed and made a good part of our menu out of. I liked it and thought it tasted good, however we have been in MO for almost 4 years now. This is the first year DH was able to find time to go deer hunting. He got a nice buck and we processed him. I am here to tell you this was the best and mildest deer meat I have ever had. DH said it probably is the difference in what they eat. In the part of Ok we were from it was a lot of sagebrush. This is just so much better.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

We have a fairly good size herd of deer that makes a circle around the mountain we live on and you can just about set a clock by them. I can't tell a lot of difference between them and the Katahdin sheep we process.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you are what you eat , well more like you taste different based on what you eat 

are you in an area with a lot of corn or just green browse ?

here the deer are full of corn all fall , and hay and such in the spring 

I was talking to a produce farm that planted tillage radish , he said he won't see any deer all fall as they are in the corn , but he has a heard of them all spring in for those radish greens

we shot one well over a mile form the nearest corn this year , still had a belly full of corn


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Do you have a lot of crop country? We do and the deer always taste good


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Age can make a lot of difference, also processing and the way it was taken (quick death and bleed out)....James


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Corn fed venison! Just like corn fed beef! You can eat all the grass fed meat you want to,I'll stay with corn fed!



Wade


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

When I lives in Wisconsin the deer from the south fed on corn the ones from the north ate a lot of pine, big difference in taste.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I would say it is the Sage Brush. In Colorado Winter Mulies tasted bad because of Sage Brush, not legal but best time to get them was in the Spring.

In Missouri they ether have Corn or Acorns all Good, Corn being best.

big rockpile


----------

